# Bumper Damage Argos 747



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We have slight damage to the rear bumper (Don't ask) of our 2007 Argos. We are going to get it repaired ourselves but don't know the specific colour of grey. 
Have rung our Dealers (hopeless) and also Camper UK but they were unable to assist so if anyone has had to match the colour and knows the shade of grey PLEASE let us know. Thank you
Chris and Graham


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

My advise would be contact Burstner gmbh Direct by email as they as every very efficient  we recently needed a new vin plate and it came in 3 days direct .

just supply van model no and year and colour and redg no or burstner build no, they will then supply paint code and get a local paint shop to mix up either tin or aerosol.

I always find the Germans most appologetic about there dealer network if thtgs go wrong abroad [to them].


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem with a bumper (damned treacherous French trees  ). I contacted my dealer and he informed me that there is no paint ID code for skirt and bumper as they are just coloured by batch.

The bumper repairer said that his colour matcher could only guarantee closest match, which I agreed to. The result was superb and to be honest looked better than new.

Anyway, once you get a bit of travel dust and mud on it it just don't matter one way or the other.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Contacted Burstner yesterday teatime. Got reply from them with paint code this morning. Thanks for advice.
Chris


----------



## maddicksman (Jan 5, 2009)

May be able to help - if your grey skirts are the same as my 2008 Solano 695, which I suspect they are.

The side skirts are Code FLD 9908
however, the plastic moulded bumper is a very slightly different colour, which is Code FLD 9907

Hex Holdings in Exeter will make up an aerosol for you for about £12 (plus p&p)
01392 829982
Hope this helps. I too had the dickens of a job to find out the correct code as my main dealer could not help!


----------

